# Perhaps a stretcher?



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

We are moving to a house with about 7 steps up to the front door and my 11 year old Labrador has problems with arthritis. Can anyone think of a way to get him up and down the steps? He is 50kg. Do you think a stretcher would work?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> We are moving to a house with about 7 steps up to the front door and my 11 year old Labrador has problems with arthritis. Can anyone think of a way to get him up and down the steps? He is 50kg. Do you think a stretcher would work?


And a ramp wouldn't help him?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Trubrit said:


> We are moving to a house with about 7 steps up to the front door and my 11 year old Labrador has problems with arthritis. Can anyone think of a way to get him up and down the steps? He is 50kg. Do you think a stretcher would work?


Maybe a ramp of some sort? Our westie suffered with arthritis and couldnt do steps - he can if they're carpeted, otherwise he'd sit and bark til someone went and carried him - but then he isnt 50kgs

Jo xxx


----------



## 1664 (Nov 17, 2013)

jojo said:


> Maybe a ramp of some sort? Our westie suffered with arthritis and couldnt do steps - he can if they're carpeted, otherwise he'd sit and bark til someone went and carried him - but then he isnt 50kgs
> 
> Jo xxx



you know how heavy 50k is don't you


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Would he manage a ramp?
https://www.amazon.es/Aluminio-plegable-183x36x65cm-Acceso-perros/dp/B00NP5A7JG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1463247568&sr=8-1&keywords=rampa+para+perros+escalera
https://www.amazon.es/acceso-perros-mayores-convalecientes-problema/dp/B00CP1KAES/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1463247568&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=rampa+para+perros+escalera
Otherwise, if you have to carry him, how about a hammock? One person on each end means only 25kg each!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

You have an eight stone Labrador ?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

A young 2 year old female might help


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

50Kg ??! If so, then a diet would help both with the steps and the arthritis


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

1664 said:


> you know how heavy 50k is don't you



50Kg ? :confused2::eyebrows:


----------



## jp1 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have friends weighing less than 50kg!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

jp1 said:


> I have friends weighing less than 50kg!



How old? Bulimia or Anorexia perhaps?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Our Ridgeback weighs 50 kg, all muscle, no fat.
We got him a ramp a couple of years ago, not because he had a problem but because we thought he might get one jumping into the back of the Discovery. It's only about 1 metre long, though. You'd have to get some wood and make one for seven steps.
My OH weighs 42 kg. She's just above average height, extremely fit and strong. Doesn't drink, doesn't eat meat, smokes but used to work out regularly.
When she was sent to hospital for a check up before a minor skin op the specialist studied her test results, peered at her and said Why are you here? There's nothing wrong with you'.
Size might matter, weight obviously doesn't.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Big dog, not so big but defo not anorexic/bulimic woman.


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

once again people making a simple problem a logistical nightmare, just use simple vectors, ie vector ''A' is fidos full food bowl left on the top step, vector 'B' is fido left at the bottom of the steps, using algorithms it can be worked out that when fido has not eaten for a few days and therefore lost weight both 'A' AND 'B' will in fact meet allowing the now 'lite' version of fido to climb the steps and therefore get his/hers pedigree chum, or you could adopt the spanish way and just chain him/her to the drainpipe at night.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

banana plant said:


> once again people making a simple problem a logistical nightmare, just use simple vectors, ie vector ''A' is fidos full food bowl left on the top step, vector 'B' is fido left at the bottom of the steps, using algorithms it can be worked out that when fido has not eaten for a few days and therefore lost weight both 'A' AND 'B' will in fact meet allowing the now 'lite' version of fido to climb the steps and therefore get his/hers pedigree chum, or you could adopt the spanish way and just chain him/her to the drainpipe at night.


Now if I didn't think I knew you better....:boxing:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> How old? Bulimia or Anorexia perhaps?


I weigh in at 49-51kg and have weighed that all my adult life


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Big dog, not so big but defo not anorexic/bulimic woman.


Love the photo!


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful comments and for those of you who prefer to make derisory comments I can only say my dog as been very healthy for the first 10 years of his life and only during the last year has he gained 10kg. Oh how I wish I was as perfect as some of you, I have 5 other dogs, 2 cats, 4 chickens, 2 rabbits, 2 turtles and 200 fish and they are all fine.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> Thanks for the helpful comments and for those of you who prefer to make derisory comments I can only say my dog as been very healthy for the first 10 years of his life and only during the last year has he gained 10kg. Oh how I wish I was as perfect as some of you, I have 5 other dogs, 2 cats, 4 chickens, 2 rabbits, 2 turtles and 200 fish and they are all fine.


I agree.
The dog's an old dog.
Old dogs often gain weight (along with their owners) in later life.
I wonder how many people or their partners, who wrote about the dog's weight, are overweight themselves?
I think it's great you're asking other people how to get over this problem.
:focus:
Anyway, so would a ramp do the trick?


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I agree.
> The dog's an old dog.
> Old dogs often gain weight (along with their owners) in later life.
> I wonder how many people or their partners, who wrote about the dog's weight, are overweight themselves?
> ...


Hi Pesky, yes I think a ramp would help although my vet thinks a block and tackle could help. not sure if he was being helpful or sarcastic.


----------



## ccm472 (Jan 6, 2016)

mrypg9 said:


> Big dog, not so big but defo not anorexic/bulimic woman.
> 
> http://s850.photobucket.com/user/mrypg9/media/Photo0202.jpg.html


Seems we've got his sibling! Except our dog is probably pointer x setter.


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

mrypg9 said:


> Now if I didn't think I knew you better....:boxing:


oh I get worse, have you really looked carefully at that pic of your pooch in the car? maybe photoshop mmmm.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

banana plant said:


> oh I get worse, have you really looked carefully at that pic of your pooch in the car? maybe photoshop mmmm.


He's a big boy isn't he?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

banana plant said:


> oh I get worse, have you really looked carefully at that pic of your pooch in the car? maybe photoshop mmmm.


Looked at it?? I sleep next to it if he decides to snuggle up upside down, as it were.
Once when we were out walking a woman asked if he were a 'boy or girl '.
Azor replied that she should go to Specssavers.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> He's a big boy isn't he?


No doubt, being male, he likes to think so...


----------



## ccm472 (Jan 6, 2016)

ccm472 said:


> Seems we've got his sibling! Except our dog is probably pointer x setter.


See if the picture attaches this time


----------

